# Beans with low caffeine content (but not decaf)



## samjg60 (Mar 26, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are any coffee beans out there that naturally have a fairly low caffeine content, rather than being decaffeinated in the processing stage?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure who has any at the mo. But the Laurina from Brazil has a very low caffeine content .

There are places that do half and half roasts too ( Decaf and Non )


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

samjg60 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any coffee beans out there that naturally have a fairly low caffeine content, rather than being decaffeinated in the processing stage?


 Hi

I went to Barn Berlin recently, and instead of decaf they were serving a low caffeine varietal bean called Laurina.

Tasted good, . . . . . unlike their service !

https://thebarn.de/collections/beans/products/laurina-lowcaf


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

JKK said:


> Hi
> 
> I went to Barn Berlin recently, and instead of decaf they were serving a low caffeine varietal bean called Laurina.
> 
> ...


 I've heard from quite a few people about how bad the service is at The Barn!

I think this is a hard thing to find but yeah the Lauria is supposed to be lower caffeine.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Why not make your own half and half blend, it's not rocket science.

Ian


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

As mentioned there's Laurina beans from The Barn - I think they mentioned they were on with a new Lot of these today. We really like it


----------



## samjg60 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll definitely give the Laurina a try.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Another low caffeine bean from Barn:

https://thebarn.de/products/aramosa-honey


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Eyedee said:


> Why not make your own half and half blend, it's not rocket science.
> Ian


I guess depending on the luck of the 'scoop' the 18g of beans you put in to the grinder may well have large variations in caffeine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> I guess depending on the luck of the 'scoop' the 18g of beans you put in to the grinder may well have large variations in caffeine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be a problem if you're single dosing & mixing the blend each grind.


----------

